# Xcode



## JilianVonHeinch (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Etudiant en IUT Informatique, j'utilise XCode pour développer. Pendant toute une année, le logiciel ne posait aucun problème, et j'ai appris à m'en servir efficacement. Toutefois, depuis une dizaine de jours à peine, le logiciel me fournit sans cesse le message d'erreur suivant :



> Building target Exo01 of project Exo01 with configuration Debug
> 
> 
> Checking Dependencies
> ...



Après quelques recherches, il semblerait que cela concerne directement un composant sur logiciel. Toutefois, j'ignore s'il est possible de modifier celui-ci, et, en toute franchise, je ne suis pas assez confiant pour entreprendre une telle action.

Avant de désinstaller et réinstaller XCode, je souhaitais savoir si vous auriez quelques propositions pour régler le problème d'une autre manière ?

En vous remerciant par avance pour votre aide,
Excellente journée


----------



## Nyx0uf (3 Novembre 2010)

Y a rien à ré-installer, juste un fichier manquant.


----------



## JilianVonHeinch (3 Novembre 2010)

Merci.

Ben, le problème c'est que je n'ai rien supprimé...
Et après vérification, le gcc-4.0 est toujours là...

Donc je ne comprends pas ce qui coince.


----------



## Nyx0uf (3 Novembre 2010)

Par fichier manquant, j'entends de ton côté, pas des outils de compilation.


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2010)

JilianVonHeinch a dit:


> ld: -filelist file not found: /Users/olivier/Documents/8 - DUT INFORMATIQUE/Année 2010-2011/Langage C/TD 2 - La boucle


Un conseil : les outils UNIX ne sont pas toujours bien copains avec les chemins de fichiers comportant des espaces et surtout avec ceux comportant des caractères accentués.

Les accents sont à proscrire, pour les espaces dans les lignes de commandes penser à les précéder d'un '\'


----------



## JilianVonHeinch (3 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ces conseils. Je vais optimiser l'organisation et voir comment le système réagi.


----------

